# woodbury improved



## #1twin (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently dug this Woodbury Improved along with a lid, I believe may go with it. The lid has most of the metal missing from it and the glass part of the lid has several date's in the glass. I found a listing of $30-$40 value. Is this accurate and do I have the right lid?? Any help appreciated. Thank you,  Marvin "the mole"[]


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are the three components to the correct lid for that jar.


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd say around $40.00 is the right amount for that jar with the correct lid.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Woody. The one I have on it has a rod going through the lid but the lid has several pat dates inside it. You can see it better in my lids post I just entered. Thank you for the info.  Marvin "the mole"[]


----------



## #1twin (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks again Woody.   Marvin


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2009)

Can you show us a photo of just the lid you have for that jar???


----------



## #1twin (Aug 12, 2009)

Here it is. I'm not that great with the camera, so sorry if it is fuzzy[8D]
 It has like 4 different Pat dates inside the glass part of it. It is all the way to the left with a metal rod through it.  Thanks again Woody!   Marvin


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow Woody !   Didnt know you were famous!  A lid named after you!

 Wow Marvin!  You really do have the lids!!!

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2009)

Not only a lid, Julie, but a glassworks and a town in New Jersey.[]


----------



## woody (Aug 12, 2009)

Marvin, can you give us a close up of just the lid???


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2009)

The town of Woodbury....like Mayberry?  hee hee

 -Julie


----------



## #1twin (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the information and replie's. 
 And thank you so much for the PM message you sent me Woody. I could not answer it because I changed e-mail address'es and I can not mail out for some reason right now with CABLE ONE[]
 Here is what you ask for and thank you so much:  2059 South Drive Biloxi Ms 39531    marvingill@cableone.net  I appreciate everything.  Have a great dig on your next outing.  Marvin[]


----------



## #1twin (Aug 14, 2009)

Woody,  Here is a shot of the inside of the lid where the dates are. Hope this show's enough of the lid as you requested.  Thank you,  Marvin


----------



## woody (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you find the jar with the lid on it???
 I'm trying to figure out what that bolt is sticking out of the bottom of the lid.

 Very funny, julie.
 Now I live in Peyton Place.......... for real.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

> I live in Peyton Place


 
 I was just wondering about that. Forgive me, I've never read the book... but I assume it's got houses you may be able to identify if you live there... do you ever think of the people that supposedly lived in them when you see them?  Just curious. Been explaining the Katy Gaumer book to a few locals and wondered if you had the same experience at all.


----------



## woody (Aug 14, 2009)

I know people who were actually talked about in the novel.
 Of course the names were changed but everyone knew who Grace Metalious was talking about.
 The town is still pretty much the same way as it was back then.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 15, 2009)

Woody,  The lid was in the same well as the jar. I have never found a lid with a bolt through it either. The glass part of your lid appears to have a hole in it for something, does it not??  Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, there is a vent hole on the lid.


----------

